# My first competitio prep



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I did start a thread already but it seems to of vanished??

Long story short i was a large chap, 18 stone, until 18 month- 2 year ago. When i got fed up and decided to lose weight. I managed to get my weight right down to 10 1/2 stone.

Then a new gym opened near me, so i went and had a look. It was far better equiped so i decided to join. On my first day training there i spotted a poster of Jay Cutler with a caption "When the scale tells me im big enough, i tell the scale its wrong" and i decided thats what i wanted.

So i started to build up and managed to get upto 13 stone at 10%bf. Then my gym shut down.....so i found another a few miles away and ive been there for 8 months now.

I got myself to 15st 8 but i had weigh to much bf for my liking. So I decided i was gunna do a cut and shortly after this i decided i wanted to compete.

So im now on week 4 of my cut and its going great. I weighed in this morning at 14st 5, and im looking nice and lean 



That was me before i started to cut.... not a nice sight lol

Im going to be competing in the Junior class at Mr Northwest on May 13th. Id love to win but realistically i doubt i will. This is all just a mile stone for me, as i feel ive come so far and done so well.

I will be posting pictures regularly, and updating my training and nutrition daily.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well done so far,good luck with everything especially the comp :thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

cheers


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good luck!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Diet and training?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Diet looks like this:

Breakfast: 6 egg whites, 30g oats (raw) 1 scoop whey protein mixed up and made into pancakes

Meal 2: 200g lean steak, 1 cup wholemeal paste

Meal 3: 200g slamon, 1 cup wholemeal pasta

Pre-workout: NO Explode and amino acids

Post workout: Gaspari intrapro

Meal 4: 200 g chicken, half cup of brown rice

Meal 5: 200g chicken, 1 large sweet potato

Meal 6: Intrapro

Meal 7 & 8 :180g Lean steak , broccoli

Changes slightly from day to day.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

As for my training im using a mix Of HIT,FST-7, drop sets and giant sets apart from legs. Going with rest pause.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

20 min am cardio done. Now its time to eat and get ready to go do back & biceps.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Will try to pop in and keep an eye on you bud.

Well done for sorting your self out with the initial weight loss


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

pm cardio and meal 7 down. Meals 8 & 9 to go then bed. Early night tonight, not feeling my best.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Had and extra 15 min in bed today since its a rest day. Had my special chocolate pancakes for breakfast. Off to the gym at 9 for my morning cardio


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Decided im gunna have a little cheat tonight. Not going off by too much though. Got an old friend come down from scotland. Not seen him in 5/6 years, so i though a little chreat might be alright.... A little celebration


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

just done my cardio walking the hills around Sabden  ... the dog got a workout too :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> just done my cardio walking the hills around Sabden  ... the dog got a workout too :thumb:


Good luck and well done for your progress upto now! :clap:

Im from the other side of the hill, small world ehh!?! Least you've got loads of hills to be helping you with your cardio!

I'll be going to Nabba NW so will look out for you!


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good luck with this one bud, looks like youve got it nailed


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Good luck and well done for your progress upto now! :clap:
> 
> Im from the other side of the hill, small world ehh!?! Least you've got loads of hills to be helping you with your cardio!
> 
> I'll be going to Nabba NW so will look out for you!


Unfortunatly thats just my dads and im only there 2/3 days a week. but its a nice way to do cardio when i can 

see you there


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Missed my am cardio so doubled up for an intense 40 minute stretch on my static bike whilst playing call of duty with my girlfriend :thumb:


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

well done dude 18 to 10 stone, with that determination you should do well for yourself


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

The-Big-One said:


> well done dude 18 to 10 stone, with that determination you should do well for yourself


cheers man


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Really intense leg workout today. Leg press: 85 reps: 20 reps (feet at bottom of plate), 20 reps (1 inch up), 20 reps (1 inch up), 25 reps (feet at top of plate). Then jumped straight into squats for 20 reps and redid another 2 times. Then finished with triple drop sets on leg extensions and burned out with partials.....all in all... ouch!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just cooked all my meals for tomorrow, then realised its a sunday and im not training and in working so i have to use meal replacements... So theres way too much food lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> Really intense leg workout today. Leg press: 85 reps: 20 reps (feet at bottom of plate), 20 reps (1 inch up), 20 reps (1 inch up), 25 reps (feet at top of plate). Then jumped straight into squats for 20 reps and redid another 2 times. Then finished with triple drop sets on leg extensions and burned out with partials.....all in all... ouch!!


Ouch indeed, sounds like a good workout!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Ouch indeed, sounds like a good workout!


Ouch was right.... just got up and walking isnt easy. Bending over or kneeling down is a big no no.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

First day on my homemade ECA stack today. time to get on with my am cardio.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> Ouch was right.... just got up and walking isnt easy. Bending over or kneeling down is a big no no.


Good good, thats when you know you've had a good leg session!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

dont mention legs  chest n bi`s at 10 am :crying:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just done my am cardio. decided to increase it to 25min every time. Legs are now feeling much better after a good stretch and getting the blood going


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Nearly time for pm cardio, then its bed for me. Shattered because my eca is wearing off and its kept me up all day.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

just finished my 25min cardio, and it help shift some of the pain and stiffness in my legs  Did it later than intended because i was so tired i just zonked out. Feeling good now though. Bath and bed sounds good to me.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Dont you just love DOMs :thumbup1:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Had a very bad day. Got up to go to the loo last night. I didnt turn the light on and i was still mostly asleep. I slipped on a volvic bottle and pulled something. Well i thought i had, but now im thinking ive banged my leg off something as its bruised to f**c and is killing. I dont remember if i did or not as i really was still asleep lol sucks either way. Still managed to do light cardio this morning and did triceps.... No way in doing my pm cardio though


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Legs still killing me. Fortunatly its a rest day. Just about managed to do some light cardio. Hopefully i'll be fine for thursday, got my driving lesson, work then training so im busy busy busy.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

legs slowly getting better. found that stretching the muscle while in a hot bath then putting deep heat on straight after is really helping. managed to do 25 min very light cardio today. hopefully i'll be back in the gym doing shoulders tomorrow.

decided im going to skip legs this week.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Doesnt look like im going to be training any time this week  legs still sore. I cant stay in my feet for very long


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Good luck and well done for your progress upto now! :clap:
> 
> Im from the other side of the hill, small world ehh!?! Least you've got loads of hills to be helping you with your cardio!
> 
> I'll be going to Nabba NW so will look out for you!


I am also from the other side of the hill. Be carefull you don't fall down the treacle mine:laugh:

Good luck fella


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Theres a treacle mine?! mg:

I wish what?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Finally on the mend. Way more movement in my leg, walking doesnt hurt. Hopefully i'll be able to train tomorrow if i do everything seated :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> Dont you just love DOMs :thumbup1:




certainly do


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

If you dont get it youre either lucky or you dont train enough

im sure thats my mum :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> If you dont get it youre either lucky or you dont train enough
> 
> im sure thats my mum :laugh:


ur mom can stand on my face any day


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

talk about off topic :laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

All going well?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

All in all yeah. Still been managing somelight cardio. My weight is up a few pounds but i think thats to do with the swelling on my leg, so im holding more water. Also with not training im not drinking as much so not as much is being flushed out. Ive been sticking to my diet, with slightly lower carbs as i dont need them. Hoping that once im back training my weight will drop, and the water will do. Then im back on track :thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Good and bad news. Legs pretty much fine, so i was goong to do either chest or shoulders today. Then i woke up this morning and ive slept funny and my right shoulder feels like someone has tried to rip my arm off, punched me 100 times then put a blow torch pn it. So as a result i can only lift my arm a few inches.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> Good and bad news. Legs pretty much fine, so i was goong to do either chest or shoulders today. Then i woke up this morning and ive slept funny and my right shoulder feels like someone has tried to rip my arm off, punched me 100 times then put a blow torch pn it. So as a result i can only lift my arm a few inches.


You been seeing a lot of lone magpies and not saluting them? Had a rough week eh, but hope you recover quickly!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks. I usually heal pretty fast so i should be ready to rock by monday. Had a couple of days off my diet. Had zero motivation with my injuries. But as of monday im back on track


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Finally back in the gym today. Had a good chest workout. Felt really strong dispite my sore shoulder so thats boosted my motivation through the roof :thumb: managed to get in 40 min cardio on my bike aswell. Leg hurt abit after but a nice hot bath sorted that  Diets back on track aswell. Going to weigh in tomorrow morning first thing and use that as my new starting weight.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> Finally back in the gym today. Had a good chest workout. Felt really strong dispite my sore shoulder so thats boosted my motivation through the roof :thumb: managed to get in 40 min cardio on my bike aswell. Leg hurt abit after but a nice hot bath sorted that  Diets back on track aswell. Going to weigh in tomorrow morning first thing and use that as my new starting weight.


Thats great to hear! :thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks  Back on track for my prep. Really cant wait to compete for the first time. Starting on t3 tomorrow so that will give me a helping hand.

Decided to change my cardio and only do 40min once a day rather than 20min twice a day.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

when you planning on competing matey?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> when you planning on competing matey?


May 13th at the NABBA NorthWest Juniors


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

weighed in at 14stone 10, which is better than i expected. Then banoffee pancakes for breakfast. Who says dieting has to be boring :thumb:

Back and biceps today and my leg and shoulder feel totally fine, so this is going to be a good and very wecome workout.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Great back & bi workout today.

Widegrip lat pulldown- 4 sets- 20, 12, 10, 8 with a drop set to failure

Bent over barbell row- 3 sets- 12,12, 11

Pulldown machine- 3 sets- 12, 10, 8 with a dropset

Seated cable row- 3 sets, 15, 10, 8

Straight arm cable pulldown- 15, 12, 10 with a dropset to failure

Extensions- 12, 12 (with 20kg plate) then dropset for 10 reps

Standing alternate dumbbell curls- 12, 10, 10 with dropset

Cable ez preacher curls- 12,10,10 with dropset

Standing hammer curls- 12, 10, 10 with dropset

Then had a protein shake, shortly followed by salmon and wholemeal pasta, Waited 15-20 min then did 20 min on the cross trainer.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Starting my clen & T3 tomorrow. Hope it gives me a nice helping hand


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Got to start thinking about my routine music.... anyone got any ideas? metal preferably


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice work. Clen and T3's will help getting ripped! Looking good so far, solid diet!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

trio said:


> Nice work. Clen and T3's will help getting ripped! Looking good so far, solid diet!


cheers man. need to get you back in the gym with me


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just had my last meal of the day. A nice rare rump steak with lightly fried (with light cooking spray) and the warm extra light cream cheese over the steak. Dieting isnt so hard when you make your food taste good


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just come out of the gym after a good tricep and ab workout, with some obliques and cardio thrown in. My weight might not be coming down as id like it to, but the mirror says im getting there.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Today i found out the hard way NOT to take your clen and T3 right before your driving lesson


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

New pics will be posted tomorrow night :thumbup1:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

some delicious looking beef patties  made by my very beautiful girlfriend


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Tomorrows food... nothing like being prepared


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Good luck with everything i know u will be dedicated  x


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I sure will  im gunna go for this 100% if i place id be so happy.... but if i dont i still feel im a winner


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

not the best picture quality. Im getting there slowly


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Had a brilliant shoulder workout today:

Seated barbell press- 20,20, 12, 10, 6 with a dropset to failure

Behind the head press- 12,12, 10

Dumbbell side laterals- 15,12,10,10

Bent over rear delt raise- 12,10,10

Reverse flye on peck deck- 15, 10, 8 with a dropset to failure

Barbell shrugs- 15,15,12,10

Got a one of the best pumps ive had in a long while and im getting leaner, more striated and more vascular every week :thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just made all my meals for tomorrow with the help of my girlfriend


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> View attachment 75043
> View attachment 75042
> 
> 
> not the best picture quality. Im getting there slowly


Massive difference from the first pix well done


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Massive difference from the first pix well done


thank you  i didnt feel id come very far, but it feels good knowing someone else can see a change


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> thank you  i didnt feel id come very far, but it feels good knowing someone else can see a change


If u put the first pic next to your most recently one and then ul see


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

misshayley said:


> If u put the first pic next to your most recently one and then ul see


Yep, good change from first pic, well done and keep going! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Massive difference from the first pix well done


That must be a body double mate-----very well done!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

for some reason my power is going up as i lose weight lol maybe its just the good clean diet giving me more energy


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks for the support, really helps keep me motivated


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> for some reason my power is going up as i lose weight lol maybe its just the good clean diet giving me more energy


Gear? :confused1:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Gear? :confused1:


not been on it long enough for any effect. only on my first week doing 1 ml test400 a week. and ive been cutting for 4/5 weeks


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> not been on it long enough for any effect. only on my first week doing 1 ml test400 a week. and ive been cutting for 4/5 weeks


Perhaps a placibo effect!

He can who thinks he can etc


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

maybe. either way im not complaining. feels good getting in better shape and still getting stronger


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just warming up on the bike before i hit legs.... But my training partner for today is nowhere to be seen??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> Just warming up on the bike before i hit legs.... But my training partner for today is nowhere to be seen??


Your gettin too strong and you have scared the b jesus out of him 4 legs!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Maybe lol was an intense workout


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Todays leg workout:

12 min warm up on bike

Leg curls- 20

Leg extensions- 20

Squat-15,12,10,10

Leg press- 15,12,10,10

Leg extension- 15,12,10 with dropset to failure

Stiff leg deadlift- 15,12,10

Lying leg curl (single)- 12,12, 10 with drop set to failure

Lying leg curl- 15,12, 10 with dropset to failure

That was fun


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

My legs are staring to hurt, but as they say, no pain no gain.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Decided im starting on keto tomorrow. Got my meal plan sorted.. i think. Hope i get some results :thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

first keto meal, 3 whole scrabled eggs and 3 slices of smoked bacon :thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just on the bike after a good chest, tris and ab workout.

Flat dumbbell press- 20,15,12,8

Dumbbell flye- 15,12, 10 with dropset

Incline machine press- 12, 8with dropset, 8 with dropset

Lower cable flye- 12,12,10 with dropset

Dumbbell pullover- 15,15,12

Ez cable pushdown- 20,12,12,10 with dropset

Overhead extension- 15,12,12 with dropset

Single arm pull down- 12,12,10

Dips- 3 sets to failure

Double crunch- 3X25

Leg raise superset with bodyraise to failure- 3 sets

Feeling fantastic today


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

So i made it through my first day of keto with no cravings, just feels odd having so much fat.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Had a great back and biceps workout today. Got through my second day of keto, energy is starting to get abit low but otherwise feeling really good :thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Decided that seen as im staying at my dads in sabden im going to run the hills first thing before breakfast.... been a while since i ran so this should be interesting :laugh:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

im running as well in the morning , didnt go this morning as i ran sun and mon and my knee was a little sore so decided to rest today and then back on it tomorro!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

im just hoping my ankle will take it. I broke it last year and havent been able to run or skate since. Plus my cast was to tight and damaged a nerve in my foot :/ Oh well, if nothing else i can power walk


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Had a good long walk through the hills of sabden this morning with my doberman, mimi.... and we had a stand off with a sheep??


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

off to the gym soon for my pm cardio.... think its gunna be 40 mins split between the stepped and treadmill


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> Had a good long walk through the hills of sabden this morning with my doberman, mimi.... and we had a stand off with a sheep??


:laugh: I love this! Bet its cracking doing morning cardio in sabden, apart from the odd spot of bother from the sheep!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

it was a good walk, but it scared the crap out of me. My dogs used to the sheep running away before she gets close so she kept looking at me as if to say "what do i do? i dont like it" :laugh:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> it was a good walk, but it scared the crap out of me. My dogs used to the sheep running away before she gets close so she kept looking at me as if to say "what do i do? i dont like it" :laugh:


:laugh: Ha ha, a doberman scared of a sheep! Poor thing!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

was quite a strange moment :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

On day 4 of my keto. Had some really bad carb cravings last night but a keto chocolate ganache tart sorted that 

Decided to do legs last night instead of just cardio. Was a good workout and walking up and down stairs to get my train straight after was no fun :laugh:

Rest day today so its just gunna be cardio for me


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just finished my 40min am cardio on my static bike, burnt up a nice sweat. Now its time for another meal and then ive got to get ready to get to work


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Off to the gym soon to do my pm cardio with my girlfriend. Thought id weigh myself earlier and im 3 pounds dont since sunday morning (this was after a meal and a bottle of water) so the keto seems to be working


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Had a fantastic shoulder workout, good cardio, had a really nice day with my beautiful girlfriend, had a good cheat, watched the muppets movie... which was EPIC!!!..........then spent the last 2 hours being very sick!

It would appear my body does not like me putting sh*t in it


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Been much better today. Had a good arm workout with some cardio. Decided to switch between tris & bis every exercise and got a much better pump than usual.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Still feeling ok on keto?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah. Im just a little mre tired after workouts than usual. But i take a meal to the gym so once ive got that down me im fine. Weigh im tomorrow. Had my cheat yesterday so im not expecting it to be way down.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

best way to stay motivated......plan your bulk routine, supps, diet and cycle :thumb:

keeping me well and truely motivated


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Going to make some keto brownies to take to work with me as i dodnt get chance to eat a proper meal.

I'll post some pics off my attempt


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

My keto brownies were a massive success  even made some sweet peanut byutter frosting


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> My keto brownies were a massive success  even made some sweet peanut byutter frosting


They sound awesome, wheres the pics????


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

im on it


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

weighed in on saturday after my cheat on friday at 15stone 7lb..... today i weighed in at just over 14stone 7lb :laugh: top that for weight loss (yes i am totally aware it was water weight)


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> View attachment 75792


they actually have a really nice sponge texture.... made them take like banoffee too


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just done chest & bis and now doing a little light cardio.

Gone back to HIT for a while as it seems to be what works best for me.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Woke up for the third day in a row with stomach cramps. Gunna introduce a small anount of carbs to see if that helps


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

good luck with this mate.can remember my first prep........it fking killed me!lol its a massive change from eating your norm diet to eating that consistantly for that long.it seems to get easier the more times you do it.second time was better then i did one for a lads hol late last year.had a bet with a few from gym.didnt find it too bad,got real low as well.........oh and won the bet!! i only had a cheat after 6 oclock on saturdays,never tried keto diet.......wonder if thats better for the sugary cravings?

the only advice is write everything down mate to the smallest detail,then next time round when you want to adjust it slightly you know exactly where you are.especially in the last week or so,if you deplete/carb load then drop your water ect,document it all.

anyway big difference in the pics mate,very well done.best of luck bud.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Mate and I will echo what johnnyboy said. The first prep is the toughest. Its a mental attitude thing, you are going into the unknown and that plays hard with your head. Just keep focused and come show day you will be pleased with yourself as you will have done something many could never do. All the "Big" guys down the gym suddenly appear "Fat".

GO FOR IT MATEY


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

yes and all the 'big' guys in the gym all come up and shake your hand.fk me i had lads buying me drinks when i went out(for the first time in 3 1/2 months lol).cause no matter how big or how much weight they push they all know it takes some seriously massive balls to put yourself through that diet and step on stage.the buz on the day,win or not is fking mint.........oh and very adictive!! many want to do it mate but few actually do.

sure you will do well mate.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Cheers guys. Its a big mativational boost when you get people give you good advice an wishing you luck.... I'll try and do you proud


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just sat on my bike doing my 30 min pm cardio while watching Lee Priest- The blond myth to help keep me motivated


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Think ive finally cracked a diet that will work for me. Spent all day trying the get my macros right while making it easy for me to stick to. Just waiting for my girlfriend to finish writing it out for me (he choice not mine because her handwriting is better than mine). Then its going on the fridge so i can see it every time i go to the fridge or prep a meal and itt will help me stick to it better.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

going to take a sleep aid to see if it will help me get a full nights sleep


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Theres nothing quite like doing fasted cardio at 7am


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good ya lazy cnut! I've been up hours lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I didnt get to sleep until nearly 2 so i think im up pretty early


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Back in sabden so cardios going to be interesting if the sheep are about again :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

best cheat day meal ever..... BK double whopper with no dressing and 3 caramel eggs


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

8 eggs white and 2oz of oats... thats breakfast sorted :thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Shoulders, triceps and cardio done. Got a comment from a guy in my gym thats im definatly getting lean, so that was a great motivational boost


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

time for my bedtime snack of quark  then its time for some shut eye. up early tomorrow, me and the girlfriend are going to try a new gym


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Always great to get good comments like that, makes it all worth while when you know others can see changes! Well done! :clap:

Also, quark for supper, :thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Ive decided im getting fed up of scrambled eggs and im going back to

Minced beef for breakfast


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

feels good when you see your abs coming out again


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

does anyone have any good low fat/low carbs recipies?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

hade a good back workout today. still managing to deadlift 220kg, even though im on low carb


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Unfortunatly, die to faimily problems i may have to put off competing until either later this year or the begining of next. Im abit gutted about it as i feel ive come so far, but helping those around me is far more important that pushing myself to look good.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> Unfortunatly, die to faimily problems i may have to put off competing until either later this year or the begining of next. Im abit gutted about it as i feel ive come so far, but helping those around me is far more important that pushing myself to look good.


Oh no! Hope all's ok!

Other things come first some times in life and plenty of years ahead to compete, and you'll have learnt things up to now which will always help in future preps. At least you've had a taster of things and will be a goal in the future to look ahead to.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Its just some problems with my girlfriends family. Hopefully i cam still compete. Im going to carry on dieting best i can in the hope of being able to compete. If nothing else it will get me nice and lean for starting a nice clean bulk


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> Its just some problems with my girlfriends family. Hopefully i cam still compete. Im going to carry on dieting best i can in the hope of being able to compete. If nothing else it will get me nice and lean for starting a nice clean bulk


Good to carry on with diet if possible, and fingers crossed everythings ok and you can compete! :thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

i hope i can. its my dream to one day be able to stand on the olympia stage, but first i need to start off with small area shows and work my way upto the top.


----------

